# jdm sr20de cams



## seanb13AI (Feb 27, 2003)

i was just wondering if there is a difference between the us and the jdm cams. will the jdm cams work better than the us cams or are they the same???


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

The JDM cams are the same as the one's in your car now.


----------

